# [installation] Variable USE=> je suis perdu! [resolu]

## TuXien

Bonsoir a tous,

Voila je me suis enfin decider a installer gentoo cepandant j'ai quelque difficulté avec la variable use est les « locales » de glibc je vais commencer avec le probleme de USE tout dabort. Le probleme c'est que je ne c'est pas quoi ajouter exactement dans cette variable car il doit en avoir des milliers de chose.. Ya t'il des variables sur le net preparé pour certains type d'ordinateur?

Je vous remercie d'avance..Last edited by TuXien on Tue Aug 22, 2006 9:38 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Poch

Salut et bienvenue...

Pour les USE une première source de documentation est le fichier /usr/portage/profile/use.desc .

Il fournit une breve description pour un bon paquet de USE... 

Sinon pourrais-tu mettre ton tire en conformité avec les regles en vigueur sur le forum concernant le format des titres...Merci

P.

----------

## TuXien

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Salut et bienvenue...
> 
> Pour les USE une première source de documentation est le fichier /usr/portage/profile/use.desc .
> 
> Il fournit une breve description pour un bon paquet de USE... 
> ...

 

Ok! j'ai changer mon titre   :Wink: 

Sinon pour les USE j'avais déjà porté attention a ce fichier mais sa fait quand meme beaucoup est pour chosir quoi mettre c'est pas de la tarte c'est pour sa que je voulais savoir si il n'y avait pas déjà de variable toute prette sur le net. (ma machine servira entre autres a firefox lire des dvd musique dvix messagerie instantané quelque jeux pas tros recents open office a aller sur des ftp a graver des cd voila a peut pres tout..) 

Sinon je n'ai pas bien compris sur le handbook a quoi servent les « locales » de glibc ??

----------

## l_arbalette

ben moi aussi, j'ai eu du mal au début....et j'ai toujours du mal   :Laughing: 

mais je suis toujours un n00b, alors c'est pas forcément une référence.

Déjà, lis le fichier que te conseilles Poch.

Tu as aussi à cette adresse le handbook (que tu connais peut-être ? mais sait-on jamais)

et à cette adresse le même fichier que Poch mais en ligne, et avec plus d'info sur des USE influençant des programmes particuliers.

moi, je sais que ce qui m'a bien aidé, c'est de voir les USES de mon frère.

Alors voici les miennes avec quelques commentaires (peut-être mauvais, je ne suis pas un pro)

 *Quote:*   

> USE="a52 aac alsa acpi apache2 <-j'avais l'intention d'installer apache...arts avi <-ça, c'est évident cdr <-cest parce que j'ai un graveur de CD cups <-pour le serveur d'impression divx4linux <-évident aussi dri  dv <-je compte faire du montage vidéo à partir de mon caméscope DV, je me suis dit que ça devait servir...   dvd dvdread <-parce que j'ai un lecteur de DVD encode fame flac foomaticdb ftp parce que j'utilise ce protocole de temps en temps gif <- évident, bien que je ne sache pas pourquoi c'est pas automatique gimpprint <- pour avoir les pilotes de mon imprimante Epson  ieee1394 <- pour que les programmes utilisant ce port fonctionne, notamment pour mon caméscope DV java <- bien, mine de rien, ça sert de temps en temps   je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est pas automatique jpeg <- idem que gif kde <-parce que c'est le WM que j'utilise matroska mpeg mmx <- instruction supportée par mon processeur : je pense que c'est utile de le mettre, bien que ne sachant pas pourquoi -> n00b    nptl je ne me rappelle plus, mais c'est en rapport avec les performances/tuning de la box nsplugin <- pour avoir le Java dans Firefox notamment nvidia <- c'est ma carte vidéo ogg pic png ppds quicktime qt <- lié à KDE sse<- lié au processeur subtitles truetype usb <- je pense que c'est évident ? unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis xvid x86 X <-parce que c'est mon serveur graphique -accessibility -apm -bluetooth <- je n'ai pas de matériel bluetooth -gnome<-je n'ai pas gnome, mais KDE -gtkidem -gtk2 idem -oss -pcmcia <- mon PC n'est pas un portable : inutile -samba <- je n'ai pas l'intention de faire du partage de fichier : je n'ai qu'un PC -scanner <- pas de scanner à la maison -trusted -wavelan -wifi <- pas de matériel wifi non plus"
> 
> 

 

En espérant que ça t'aide

----------

## TuXien

merci sa ma donner une plus grose liste déjà.

Si quelqun fait les meme taches que moi avec sa machine sa serait qu'il me passe sa variable use car j'ai trop peur d'oublier plein de chose..   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Attention à ton écrit tout de même, tu n'es pas sur ton téléphone portable.

Sinon, un bémol pour le post de t-bow.

J'ai "-gnome" mais pas "-gtk2" car je me suis retrouvé à ma première installation avec un (voir des, je ne me rappelle plus) soft qui n'avait que gtk comme interface de commande ... et du coup, je n'avais que la ligne de commande.

Genre "xvidcap", sans le flag gtk t'as une interface d'une laideur à toute épreuve... avec t'as quand même un truc mieux.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sinon, un bémol pour le post de t-bow.
> 
> J'ai "-gnome" mais pas "-gtk2" car je me suis retrouvé à ma première installation avec un (voir des, je ne me rappelle plus) soft qui n'avait que gtk comme interface de commande ... et du coup, je n'avais que la ligne de commande.
> 
> Genre "xvidcap", sans le flag gtk t'as une interface d'une laideur à toute épreuve... avec t'as quand même un truc mieux.

 

Exact, moi aussi....mais du coup, j'ai emergé ces programmes en ajoutant gtk (ou gtk2) dans package.use

ça évite sans doute que des programmes pour lesquels je n'en ai pas besoin compilent ce support....

Si ce que je dis n'est pas correct, n'hésites pas refaire un bémol (avec 2 bémols, on finira par tomber sur une note juste   :Wink:  )

EDIT1 :

 *TuXien wrote:*   

> Si quelqun fait les meme taches que moi avec sa machine sa serait qu'il me passe sa variable use car j'ai trop peur d'oublier plein de chose.. 

 

Apparemment, mon utilisation du PC n'est pas très éloignée de la tienne...

----------

## Ezka

Oué alors pour USE je crois que j'ai mis : gtk gtk2 -gnome kde qt

Et quand j'en vois un qui veux me metter plusieurs de ces 4 là je lui indique de virer ceux que je veux pas ... c'est pas une bonne solution c'est sur   :Laughing:  mais défois je suis flemmard   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TuXien

ok!   :Wink: 

pour l'instant j'ai cette liste:

arts avi => apparament c'est pour les divx! 

cdr => j'ai un graveur de cd-r/rw

divx4linux => apparament pour llire les divx aussi

gif,jpeg => pour la lecture des photo

java => pour le java 

kde = j'utiliserais dans un premier temps kde

qt => je c'est pas c'est quoi???

nsplugin => plugin java pour firefox apparament!

nvidia => ma carte graphique est une nvidia tnt2

-accessibility -apm -bluetooth => car je n'ai pas nonplu de bluetooth

 -gnome => je n'utilise pas gnome 

-oss -pcmcia => mon pc n'est pas un portable

-trusted -wavelan -wifi => je n'est pas de wifi

 alsa => pour le son apparaments 

 dvd => pour lire des dvd

x => pour le serveur X apparament

acc mpeg=< pour le mpeg 4 apparament!

javascript => pour le java apparament!

mozilla => pour mon navigateur web 

mp3 => pour lire mes mp3

pdf => pour mes fichiers pdf

usb=> pour mes port usb apparament 

gtk gtk => on ma dit de les mettre

truetype c'est quoi? 

Voila si vous voyer d'autres choses a mettre sa m'aiderais beaucoup..

----------

## l_arbalette

 *TuXien wrote:*   

> ok!  
> 
> pour l'instant j'ai cette liste:
> 
> arts avi => apparament c'est pour les divx! 
> ...

 

et fais attention à tes fautes d'orthographe (au moins les basiques) : c'est plus sympa à lire...

----------

## deja_pris

Bonsoir,

personnellement ce que je te conseille de faire, c'est de mettre -* au tout debut de ta variable use histoire de virer tous les flags que tu as par defaut, puis de mettre ceux dont tu as besoin. Ainsi tu connais exactement les useflags qui seront utilises.

Autre chose pratique, c'est l'edition de /etc/portage/package.use, dans lequel tu definis quels useflags tu veux pour compiler chaque paquet. Ainsi tu peux te permettre d'avoir une variable use tres legere dans ton make.conf, tout en gardant une plus grande liberte quant a tes compilations.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> personnellement ce que je te conseille de faire, c'est de mettre -* au tout debut de ta variable use histoire de virer tous les flags que tu as par defaut, puis de mettre ceux dont tu as besoin. Ainsi tu connais exactement les useflags qui seront utilises.
> 
> Autre chose pratique, c'est l'edition de /etc/portage/package.use, dans lequel tu definis quels useflags tu veux pour compiler chaque paquet. Ainsi tu peux te permettre d'avoir une variable use tres legere dans ton make.conf, tout en gardant une plus grande liberte quant a tes compilations.

 

là, on est déjà au niveau Gentoo++

pour un débutant, je sais pas si c'est bien cool....mais sinon, c'est intéressant comme "pratique".

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> là, on est déjà au niveau Gentoo++
> 
> pour un débutant, je sais pas si c'est bien cool....mais sinon, c'est intéressant comme "pratique".

 

Euh, ba je suis sous gentoo que depuis un mois et demi hein...

Mais en fait (pour le package.use), je me posais exactement la meme question que TuXien, et ca me faisait un peu ch*** de lire la description de tous les useflags a ma disposition pour voir lesquels je devais mettre ou pas, me seraient peut etre eventuellement utiles un jour etc..., et en lisant le handbook j'ai vu que cette "pratique" etait plutot interessante, car au lieu de passer je sais pas combien de temps a faire une belle variable use a l'install, bah quand tu veux installer un paquet tu fais un emerge -tv (oui je sais moi je mets tv et pas pv   :Wink:  ), je regarde les flags proposes et j'avise, ca me fait gagner pas mal de temps par rapport a ce que j'aurais du prendre au debut.

Enfin, comme beaucoup de choses sous gentoo, c'est une question de choix hein (: .

----------

## l_arbalette

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Enfin, comme beaucoup de choses sous gentoo, c'est une question de choix hein (: .

 

C'est clair !

Mais, réflexion faite, ta méthode me plaît de plus en plus....C'est bête : je me suis déjà embêté pour rien !

 :Wink: 

----------

## TuXien

moi ossi sa m'interesse car je suis depuis 18 heure bloquer sur use est les « locales » de glibc....

----------

## Poch

 *TuXien wrote:*   

> moi ossi sa m'interesse car je suis depuis 18 heure bloquer sur use est les « locales » de glibc....

 

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et fais attention à tes fautes d'orthographe (au moins les basiques) : c'est plus sympa à lire...
> 
> 

 

+1     :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *TuXien wrote:*   

> moi ossi sa m'interesse car je suis depuis 18 heure bloquer sur use est les « locales » de glibc....

 

A part l'orthographe, il y a une 2ème règle sur le forum, c'est de ne poster qu'une seule question par thread.

Sinon, on n'arrive pas à s'y retrouver dans les messages...et c'est vite la pagaille entre celui qui répond à la 1ère question, et les autres à la 2ème : je suis bien placé pour le savoir, j'ai fait la même chose, et personne répond (bon, là, j'exagère un peu   :Wink:  ). Je te conseille de faire un autre post pour les locales de glibc

----------

## TuXien

Ok! Je fait cela dé que mon probleme avec USE est resolu..

----------

## ghoti

 *TuXien wrote:*   

> Ok! j'ai changer mon titre  

 

Certes mais il ne correspond pas encore tout-à-fait aux règles : on ne met pas "(non résolu)" ! 

Un problème est résolu ou ne l'est pas. On met donc juste "(résolu") quand le problème a trouvé sa solution.

En effet, si tu fais une recherche sur les topics "(résolu)", tu trouveras également les "(non résolu)", ce qui n'est évidemment pas  le but  :Wink: 

----------

## TuXien

c'est fait   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TuXien

deja_pris ??

----------

## deja_pris

Ui, j'ai repondu mais ma reponse est un peu longue, et je ne tape pas sur mon clavier aussi vite que zidane sur materrazzi...   :Wink: 

----------

## deja_pris

Bon, apparament les PM fonctionnenet pas chez oim :/

Voila le contenu du message, ici il pourra en plus etre corrige si besoin est   :Wink: 

Bien sur (: .

Alors comme tu l'as sans doute compris, la variable use est un ensemble de "flags" qui indique a gcc quelles parties de code il doit compiler lorsque tu installes un programme. Par exemple, si veux installer amsn (equivalent msnmessenger sous linux, maintenant aussi sur windows ^^), tu vas devoir installer des interfaces graphiques. Si tu utilises gnome tu mettras le useflag "gnome" dans ta variable use, et "kde" si tu utilises kde. Cela permet de diminuer la quantite de code a compiler, et de n'avoir sur sa machine que ce qui est vraiment utile, ce qui reduit ainsi les probabilites de crashs a la compilation (car moins de code a compiler), mais aussi les bugs a l'utilisation (car moins d'informations a gerer), sans parler de l'espace disque economise (mais ca n'est pas l'essentiel)...

Le truc, c'est que certains useflags ne servent que pour certains programmes particuliers (mais souvent indispensables (; ). Il est donc peu interessant de les mettre dans la variable use, car ils allourdissent cette variable, chose qui n'est jamais souhaitable...

Aussi tu as la possibilite de preciser les useflags que tu desires avoir pour chaque programme que tu veux installer.

Pour cela, il faut que tu utilises les options pretend et verbose de la commande emerge :

```
emerge -pv paquet_a_installer
```

cela te renvoie les paquets et dependances qui seront installes lorsque tu lanceras ton emerge, avec pour chacun les useflags possibles.

La en editant le fichiers /etc/portage/package.use, tu peux preciser les useflags que tu desires avoir pour chacun de tes programmes.

Par exemple, si tu veux installer le paquet "paquet", tu vas faire

```
emerge -pv paquet
```

ca te retournera un truc du genre

```
[ebuild N  ] type-de-paquet/paquet-x.y.z USE="uf1 uf2 uf3"

```

avec type-de-paquet=... le type de paquet (media-libs, games-arcade, etc...), paquet=le nom de ton paquet, x.y.z=la version du paquet, et uf1 uf2 uf3 les useflags disponibles pour ce paquet (en rouge ceux qui sont "actives" dans ton make.conf, en bleu precedes d'un - ceux qui sont desactives).

Si seuls les uf 1 et 2 t'interessent, tu devras editer le fichier /etc/portage/package.use

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use
```

et y rentrer la ligne

```
type-de-paquet/paquet uf1 uf2
```

Ainsi ton paquet sera compile avec les useflags uf 1 et 2.

Tu peux evidemment, au lieu de faire ca, rajouter ces useflags dans ta variable use dans le make.conf, mais la gestion de ton systeme paquet par paquet sera bien moins evidente. Par exemple si tu as un truc qui ne marche pas avec un programme, pour voir si ca vient d'un useflag non active lors de la compilation, ce sera plus pratique d'aller voir quels useflags tu as pour ce programmes dans package.use plutot que de parcourir une variable use avec des dizaines de flags pour voir si celui qui t'interesse y est...

Un autre avantage de cette methode, c'est qu'elle permet d'installer un support pour uniquement certains paquets. Bon, c'est pas tres clair alors je vais donner un exemple.

Tu es sous kde et tu veux utiliser Gaim. Gaim est un programme gnome, donc tu devras installer le support gnome pour pouvoir te servir de Gaim ; il va donc falloir que tu mettes gnome dans tes useflags pour installer gaim. Sauf que si tu fais ca, a chaque fois que tu voudras installer un programme pour lequel un support pour gnome existe, ce support sera installe vu que tu as mis gnome dans tes useflags, et ca a priori tu ne veux pas. Donc si tu mets la ligne

```
blabla/gaim gnome
```

dans ton portage.use et que tu ne mets pas le useflag "gnome" dans ton make.conf, gaim sera installe comme il faut avec le support gnome, mais ce support gnome ne sera installe QUE pour ce paquet...

Bon je t'envoie deja ca, j'ai ete un peu long, si tu veux d'autres renseignements n'hesite pas (:

tchuss et bienvenue

----------

## geekounet

A lire aussi sur ce sujet l'excellent howto de notre cher kopp  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Tape :

```
emerge --info
```

pour voir toutes les flags que tu as sur ton système ! et après tu fais ce que tu veux !

----------

## titoucha

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> personnellement ce que je te conseille de faire, c'est de mettre -* au tout debut de ta variable use histoire de virer tous les flags que tu as par defaut, puis de mettre ceux dont tu as besoin. Ainsi tu connais exactement les useflags qui seront utilises.
> 
> Autre chose pratique, c'est l'edition de /etc/portage/package.use, dans lequel tu definis quels useflags tu veux pour compiler chaque paquet. Ainsi tu peux te permettre d'avoir une variable use tres legere dans ton make.conf, tout en gardant une plus grande liberte quant a tes compilations.

 

+1

C'est vraiment une méthode que je trouve plus confortable et qui t'évite de mettre des flags que tu ne connais même pas.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Les locales sont l'ensemble des messages "localisés" dans la langue configurée.

Si tu veux tout ton systeme en francais , ils te faut les locales en francais.

Elles se configurent avec le fichier 

```
/etc/locales.build
```

 mais uniquement lors de la premiere installation de glibc.

Il faut y rajouter 

```

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

```

pour le francais.

Pour que les locales définies soit présentes  a l'installation , il faut rajouter le flag "nls" pour "native language support"

```
echo "sys-libs/glibc nls">>/etc/portage/packages.use
```

----------

## TuXien

ok! deja_pris si tu passe par la va consulter ton compte gmail stp. Sinon en suivant cette methode je ne mais rien alor dans ma variable use ?

----------

## mardi_soir

à ce propos j'ai perdu il y a quelque temps mon fichier package.use  avec un bête > eu lieu de >> (oh yeah !)

donc vu que je ne connais pas sed ou awk je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait un script qui récupère les USEs en cours pour les placer dans package.use... 

sinon ca me fera une bonne raison pour me mettre à ces deux logiciels ..

----------

## deja_pris

Euh, bah si quand meme (: . 

Deja tu peux y mettre les useflags supportes par ton processeur ; pour les connaitre fais un 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Tu devrais avoir une ligne qui te les donne.

Apres tu peux mettre ceux qui reviennent assez souvent (ou ont des chances de revenir), genre X, kde (si tu es sous kde), alsa...

C'est a toi de voir en fonction de ce que tu comptes faire de ta machine...

Edit : par contre je te conseille vivement de mettre le useflag orthographe-fr   :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

au tout début, j'avais rien mis dans les use flags (sauf 2 ou 3 évidents comme KDE...), et c'est petit à petit que cette variable s'est étoffée.

mais de toutes facons, il faut du temps avoir d'avir un Gentoo pleinement fonctionnel : on se rend compte au fur-et-à-mesure de ce qu'il manque !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> au tout début, j'avais rien mis dans les use flags (sauf 2 ou 3 évidents comme KDE...), et c'est petit à petit que cette variable s'est étoffée.
> 
> mais de toutes facons, il faut du temps avoir d'avir un Gentoo pleinement fonctionnel : on se rend compte au fur-et-à-mesure de ce qu'il manque !

 

Exactement. Je pense que c'est la meilleur chose à faire. Tu te contentes au départ de la variable USE par défaut (autrement dit tu ne mets pas le "-*" qui semble plaire à quelques personnes sur ce forum) et lorsque tu utilises emerge tu utilises les options --pretend --verbose au préalable. Là tu peux te documenter sur les mots clé qui ont l'air de t'intéresser avec "euse -i motclé" (il me semble qu'il te faut installer gentoolkit pour avoir cette commande) et au besoin l'ajouter dans /etc/make.conf (si c'est un mot clé que tu veux de manière globale pour tous les logiciels que tu installeras) ou dans packages.use pour une configuration plus fine (reporte toi à la documentation officielle pour en savoir plus sur tout ça et notamment sur la syntaxe de package.use).

Par ailleurs il y a une mécompréhension de l'utlisation de la variable USE par certains. Aucun mot clé n'est indispensable (si tu n'utilises pas gnome mais veux utiliser gaim tu installe gaim avec -gnome dans ta variable USE). En effet, si une dépendance est indispensable à une installation, elle s'installera quelle que soit ta variable USE. Cette dernière ne sert qu'à prendre ou omettre des "bouts" optionnels du logiciel que tu installes. Ces "bouts" peuvent toutefois, à leur tour écessité l'installation d'autres logiciels qui en dépendent (ainsi si tu installes emacs avec la variable USE par défaut qui contient X, tu as X qui s'installe en dépendance).

Bon... Je ne suis pas sur d'etre très clair. Le mieux est de lire la documentation officielle : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## deja_pris

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par ailleurs il y a une mécompréhension de l'utlisation de la variable USE par certains. Aucun mot clé n'est indispensable (si tu n'utilises pas gnome mais veux utiliser gaim tu installe gaim avec -gnome dans ta variable USE). En effet, si une dépendance est indispensable à une installation, elle s'installera quelle que soit ta variable USE. Cette dernière ne sert qu'à prendre ou omettre des "bouts" optionnels du logiciel que tu installes. Ces "bouts" peuvent toutefois, à leur tour écessité l'installation d'autres logiciels qui en dépendent (ainsi si tu installes emacs avec la variable USE par défaut qui contient X, tu as X qui s'installe en dépendance).
> 
> 

 

+1

Je n'ai peut etre pas ete clair la-dessus, merci de me corriger   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TuXien

mieux vaut-il utiliser "-*" ou laisser tout par defaut alors?

----------

## TuXien

De toute facon meme que je laisse toute les useflags par defaut je pourrais chosir ce que je veut lors de la compilation d'un logiciel ?? est pour l'instant seulement mettre dans mon make.conf les flags " -gnome -gtk -gnome et ceux de mon proc !?

----------

## deja_pris

Un ptit resolu dans ton titre peut etre ?   :Wink: 

----------

## TuXien

oui oui j'allais le mettre   :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

```
De toute facon meme que je laisse toute les useflags par defaut je pourrais chosir ce que je veut lors de la compilation d'un logiciel ?? est pour l'instant seulement mettre dans mon make.conf les flags " -gnome -gtk -gnome et ceux de mon proc !?
```

Oui. La variable USE par défaut est là pour aider. Elle contient des mots clé que la plupart des gens veulent. Tu peux donc ne rien changer au départ, puis, à chaque installation, tu suis la procédure que j'ai décrite dans mon précédent post. C'est ma façon de faire, avec euse, mais nul doute que ce n'est pas la seule possible. Ainsi tu remplis ta variable USE au fur et à mesure de tes installations (ou mise à jour) plutot que de passer des heures à lire use.desc et rater plein de choses.

Encore une fois, n'ai pas peur. Si tu ne touches pas à la variable USE, tu te retrouves avec les installations par défaut et, si il te semble manquer quelque chose qui t'est nécessaire, tu peux toujours, a posteriori, regarder les mots clé du logiciel (voire de ses dépendances), faire les changements nécessaires dans /etc/make.conf ou dans /usr/portage/packages.use et recompiler... Cette dernière étape pouvant prendre pas mal de temps, il est quand meme préférable de passer du temps avant d'installer.  :Wink: 

----------

